# yesss, puppies due half march..only 1 wk of patience left



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you ready for a lot of pics in about 5 wks?

Anne is pregnant (on the ultrasound I saw 4 puppies) by Tommy 8)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne x Tommy, that should be nice. Sold out right? :lol:

I have puppy pics to post in about 3-5 weeks too, so looks like we'll be taking over the forum soon!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Anne x Tommy, that should be nice. Sold out right? :lol:


Yes, 6 males and 5 males reservated and i expect about 6-7 puppies :wink: 

bloodline of the puppies http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/printnest.php?ID=1057


Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I have puppy pics to post in about 3-5 weeks too, so looks like we'll be taking over the forum soon!


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, you haven´t told me this.....TALK...mal, gsd or dutchie? which lines? pedigree or not? American or Dutch?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

GSD pups, sire is Melano Cap Arkona, don't know the bitches pedigree, she is from Mink and Falco lines, her name is Luna, she was imported from Germany I think 3 or 4 weeks pregnant, so I get to experience the whole breeding thing myself n watch the lil monsters grow up  Not my breeding but I spend enough time at Ed's place that I almost consider the dogs mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't see four.... ? I think I see three.

I've never seen a dog's pregnancy ultrasound. Very cool.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Psssht I can't see any... unless what I think I'm looking at is the puppies, in which case I think I see 4, but I'm probably wrong, so I'll stick with "I don't see anything" :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

you just see 1 :wink: see the balloon in the top of the screen? That´s water arround the puppy, you can see a puppy head and its front paws

black circle is water (don´t know the right english word), red cirkel puppy


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OH! OK, I see ONE puppy then, right, in the amniotic fluid?

I thought I saw one at first, but then when I tried to see four, I split the one up into three.

But it looks clear as one!  :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So then there are three others behind that one?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, this only a part of uterus and this puppy is already very fotogenetic :lol: ultrasound was made on day 27 of pregnancy, if you do it later puppy are usually already to big to make a clear picture.

There are 2 uterus horns and pupppy lay like this

p.......p.......p.....p

...p....p.....p


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, right, I forgot about the two horns. (I learned that on this forum.)

Well, I for one am very interested in the ultrasound and this whole process. Thanks!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried to make some belly pics of Anne, she is now 5 wks pregnant.



















Her normal figure:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking at your second posted pic - it could just be a "beer belly"  

congratulations on your upcoming litter!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Salena, can't wait to see all these puppy pictures, even though I'll have one of my own by then :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Looking at your second posted pic - it could just be a "beer belly"


left-overs from my birthday/x-mas, we both do not drink any alcahol so it stands there till the next b-day. She was curious and stole an empty cola bottle to play with :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

almost 7 wks(tomorrow)

still very playfull, running around and acting crazy
:roll: 


















nephew Robbie, do you wanna play, pretty please??


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Selena  Wow, she is getting pretty big now, must be more then four puppies in there or they are really gonna be huge. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)




----------

